# ISO recipes using crescent rolls



## Angie (Apr 30, 2007)

Do you have any good recipes using refrigerator cresent rolls?  I went to Pillsbury® - Default for some recipes but am looking for new ideas!

Thanks!


----------



## college_cook (Apr 30, 2007)

Pepperoni Squares

I've made this before, it's super easy and super tasty.  If you only have one pkg. of rolls then just roll it into a square and cut it in half.  Also 1/2 your other ingredients.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 30, 2007)

Are those the same as croissants?

I've posted this before...can't get enough of these, courtesy Bobby Flay.

Black Pepper Crusted Steak Sandwiches with Aged Cheddar, Horseradish Mayonnaise and Watercress

Edited to remove copyrighted recipe and insert a link.  KE


----------



## amber (Apr 30, 2007)

My favorite is to eat them just after they are baked and add a bit of my favorite jam.  My preference is apricot, grape, or strawberry jam.


----------



## licia (May 1, 2007)

My neighbor used to spread Nutella on the pastry before rolling up. Bake as directed on the package and sprinkle with powdered sugar. They are delicious!


----------



## csalt (May 1, 2007)

Cooks.com - Recipes - Using Crescent Rolls


some ideas here too. Could we all have a taste?


----------



## letscook (May 1, 2007)

family favorite-
hot dogs, make a sliced half way through the hot dog (length wise) 
American cheese or even swiss  
I take the american cheese fold in in half and take each half place in the slice you made in dog.  
wrap cresent roll starting with wide end and roll up hot dog and cheese.
bake according to cresent roll direction.  
when rolls are down hot dog is done.


----------



## mish (May 1, 2007)

Here ya go, Angie.

Mushroom & Sour Cream-Filled Croissants

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/389013-post1.html

Edited to add a few more ideas:

Seems like eons ago (when I first started cooking), I made two pizzas in rectangular metal pans using the crescent roll/dough as the base. I would have to dig it out for the exact method, but basically you flatten & pinch the dough together & lay it out in the pan & bake - then add toppings of choice & heat till everything is melted & cooked through. A topping that may sound odd, but was very good, was tuna & sauteed strips of green peppers & onions, freshly-ground black pepper (shredded cheese & black sliced olives? Don't recall, but add what you like).

Calzone - Fillings can be ricotta, mozzarella, spinach, ham, mushrooms - any combo of ingredients you prefer, with a marinara dipping sauce.

A 'sweet' filling can be cream cheese & chocolate chips - or a rugalach (sp) filling i.e. raisins & chopped walnuts - or pie filling - apple, cherry etc.

On the savoury side - ground beef, diced onions, shredded cabbage and shredded cheese as a filling - like a Runza:

Runza®

Or a Reuben.


----------



## PytnPlace (May 1, 2007)

Look up pepperoni pinwheels on Pillsbury's web site.  Of course pigs in the blanket with little smoke sausages are always popular.  I spread a little bit of dijon on the inside side of the crescent roll before slicing and rolling the sausage up.


----------



## Caine (May 1, 2007)

licia said:
			
		

> My neighbor used to spread Nutella on the pastry before rolling up. Bake as directed on the package and sprinkle with powdered sugar. They are delicious!


 
Nutella's first item on the list of ingredients is sugar. Then she also sprinkled it with powdered sugar? That makes my teeth ache just thinking about it. Does her dentist know about this? 

I believe that Paula Deen has done something interesting with those Pop-N-Fresh things on her TV show. Let me look it up and get back to you.

I lied. She has TWO recipers for them:

Recipes : Poppy Seed Pinwheels : Food Network

Recipes : Snake Bites : Food Network


----------



## Half Baked (May 1, 2007)

letscook said:
			
		

> family favorite-
> hot dogs, make a sliced half way through the hot dog (length wise)
> American cheese or even swiss
> I take the american cheese fold in in half and take each half place in the slice you made in dog.
> ...


 
We had a guy show up for a football game one Sunday and I'd whipped up these to munch on.  He LOVED them so much that he mentioned them everytime he popped in.  Finally he asked me for the 'recipe'.  His wife does not cook, I mean - Does not cook at ALL!  

His daughter asked me to work with her so I'm going to have a little 5 family neighbor party and teach her to make 3 casseroles and the crescent roll hot dogs.  I thought she'd be able to make the casseroles at home for her family...oh yes, and the hot dogs  .


----------



## carolelaine (May 1, 2007)

We like this one with crescents.

Ham and Broccoli Ring

1 cup chopped ham
1/2 cup or so broc.
2 teaspoons lemon juice
1/4 cup mayo
3 tablespoons dijon mustard
1 cup cheddar cheese

Form a wreath with the crescents( or it looks like a star when it's flat) Mix up all of the above ingredients and spoon on your crescent star fold them over to form a wreath shape.  Bake at 375 until brown and cheese melts.


----------



## Half Baked (May 1, 2007)

carolelaine, lthat sounds really good. Thanks!


----------



## RMS (May 1, 2007)

Zippy Zucchini Recipes
You'll find my recipe for Zucchini Pie at the above link.  It happens to be one of my family's favorites!  You use the cresent roll dough for the pie crust.


----------



## texasgirl (May 1, 2007)

absolute favorite things to make with them.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/savory-parmesan-bites-10251.html?highlight=pepperoni

Also, look here too.


----------



## RMS (May 1, 2007)

Does anyone have the recipe to make the crescent rolls into a coffee cake?  Maybe it isn't even crescent rolls.  I had this years ago and loved it but never asked for the recipe.  i know it was made with packaged rolls of some kind, and it had walnuts or pecans on it.


----------



## Constance (May 1, 2007)

What happened to my post?


----------



## abjcooking (May 1, 2007)

*Ground-Beef Wrap Ups*
1 1/4 lb. lean ground round
2 t. salt
2 (8oz.) packages crescent rolls
1 (8oz.) pack shredded cheese or more depending on your taste
1/2 onion

toppings-choose what you like
I use
sour cream
shredded lettuce
chopped tomatoes
you could also add-olives

Preheat oven to 350. Heat skillet on high. Add beef and  and brown for a few minutes. Add onion to beef mixture and continue to cook until  is done and onions are slightly cooked. 
Roll out first package of crescent rolls onto a baing sheet. Separate into 4 individual squares. Do not separate into triangles. Place beef mixture into each square leaving room on sides. Sprinkle with cheese. Open second pack of crescent rolls and place same square piece over each wrap and seal together to make a pocket. Sprinkle a little more cheese on top. Place wraps in oven. Bake 13 minutes or until done. Top with desired ingredients.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f48/spaghetti-beef-wrap-ups-easy-and-delicious-9036.html?highlight=ground+beef+wrap-ups

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/crescent-cordon-bleu-5799.html?highlight=crescent+cordon


----------



## abjcooking (May 1, 2007)

Sloppy Joe Squares
*1 pound ground beef*
*1 8 oz. can tomato sauce*
*1 package Sloppy Joe seasoning mix*
*2 Tablespoons onion, chopped*
*1/2 teaspoon salt*
*2 8oz. cans crescent dinner rolls*
*1 cup American cheese, grated*
*Milk*

*1. In large skillet, brown ground beef, drain. Stir in tomato sauce, seasoning mix, onion, and salt. *
*2. Separate dough into 2 large rectangles pressing over bottom of 13 x 9 inch greased baking dish. *
*3. Spoon meat mixture over dough, sprinkle cheese over meat. Place remaining rectangles over cheese, completely covering mixture. Brush with milk.*
*4. Bake at 425 degrees for 15 to 20 minutes or until golden brown. *
*5. To serve, cut in squares. *

*Cream Cheese Danish*
*2 6 oz. cans refrigerated crescent rolls*
*1 large egg, separate out yolks*
*2 8 oz. packages cream cheese, softened*
*1 cup sugar*
*1 teaspoon lemon juice*
*1 teaspoon vanilla extract*
*3/4 cup pecans, chopped*
*powdered sugar*

*1. Unroll 1 can of rolls; press into a lightly greased 13x9 inch pan.*
*2. Beat egg yolk and next 4 ingredients at medium speed with an electric mixer until blended; spread over crescent roll dough in pan. *
*3. Unroll remaining can of crescent rolls on a sheet of wax paper; press into a 13x9 inch rectangle. Place over cream cheese mixture. *
*4. Whisk egg white; brush over roll dough. Sprinkle with pecans. *
*5. Bake at 375 degrees for 25 minutes. Sprinkle with sugar, and cool in pan on a wire rack. Cut into squares. *

* 
*


----------



## licia (May 1, 2007)

I think I posted this once when we were talking about cooking with children. My grandson and I make mini cinnamon rolls by keeping the crescent rolls in rectangles, spreading softened butter over the surface, then sprinkling cinnamon sugar and rolling very loosely into a log - cutting the logs into slices and baking as directed on package. A little powdered sugar and milk or cream makes a good glaze. So simple for children to do.(except the baking part, I do that). These are really good with a cup of tea.


----------



## pdswife (May 2, 2007)

I like spreading the dough with butter and then covering with sugar and cinnomin.  Roll up.  Bake and then make a  powdered sugar like glaze to pour over.  Eat while still warm from the oven.


----------



## Foodfiend (May 3, 2007)

Here's one I make all the time.  I got it from one of the threads here and don't remember whose it was, but it's delicious.

MOZZARELLA MEAT PIE​(DOUBLED)​​2       lb. Ground Beef
1       Cup Chopped Onion
1       Cup Chopped Celery
8       oz. Sliced Mushrooms
12    oz. Tomato Paste
8       oz. Shredded Mozzarella Cheese
1       tsp. Oregano
1       tsp. Salt
¼      tsp. Cayenne Pepper
          Dash of Pepper
2       Cans Pillsbury Refrigerated Crescent Rolls

· Preheat oven to 375 degrees.

· Brown ground beef; do not drain.  Add onion and celery; cook until tender.  Add tomato paste, ½ cup of mozzarella cheese and seasonings.  Separate crescent rolls and place in a baking dish, pressing perforations together to form a crust.  Fill with meat mixture; top with remaining cheese.  Bake for 15 – 20 minutes.




I'm still playing around with the cayenne pepper measurement, but other than that it's a good recipe and a keeper in my family.

Hope you like it.


----------



## RMS (May 3, 2007)

Thanks Licia and Pds!
Sounds delicious!


----------



## Chipotles (May 3, 2007)

I like to make Baked Pinwheels - I unroll the crescents, take about 2 triangles of the jumbo size crescents and pinch to seal them. I use really small cubes of ham, really small pieces of red pepper and slices of provolone cheese. I put them on the crescents and then I roll them. You can slice them about 1/2 inch thick and bake them. 

They are great especially for parties.


----------



## legend_018 (May 8, 2007)

Pampered Chef's recipe Florentine Garden Ring is suppose to be good.
This lady I know in work made it and raved about it. I never made it though. 

Here is the recipe:

Yahoo! Answers - What is that pampered chef recipe that uses leftover turkey and crescent rolls?

Note recipe uses either chicken or turkey


----------



## StirBlue (May 8, 2007)

Foodfiend said:
			
		

> Here's one I make all the time. I got it from one of the threads here and don't remember whose it was, but it's delicious.
> · Brown ground beef; do not drain. Add onion and celery; cook until tender. Add tomato paste, ½ cup of mozzarella cheese and seasonings. Separate crescent rolls and place in a baking dish, pressing perforations together to form a crust. Fill with meat mixture; top with remaining cheese. Bake for 15 – 20 minutes.


 
I am assuming that you are using one of the leaner grades of ground beef that does not make a pot of grease.  I like this recipe and have a question about the crescent rolls.  Do you bake the crust before adding the filling?  Would it be like a self rising pizza dough?  I always get a wonderful edge on the pizza but the part with the filling lays flat.


----------



## Foodfiend (May 9, 2007)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> I am assuming that you are using one of the leaner grades of ground beef that does not make a pot of grease. I like this recipe and have a question about the crescent rolls. Do you bake the crust before adding the filling? Would it be like a self rising pizza dough? I always get a wonderful edge on the pizza but the part with the filling lays flat.


 
Sometimes I vary the grades of the ground beef (since I tend to double the recipe I'll usually get a pound of the leanest and a pound of chuck for a little flavor, haven't seen much grease from the meat mixture going either way), but on this recipe I use the leanest I can find; also I don't bake the crust ahead of time.  I just lay them down flat, and use other parts to cover the sides, and whatever I have left over I tend to put on the bottom to reinforce the bottom. The kitchen smells real good when it is cooking up. Never tried pizza dough, though, so I might try that the next time.


----------



## RMS (May 10, 2007)

That Cherry danish sounds pretty good!


----------



## VaporTrail (May 11, 2007)

Well, I've played around with something for some time... but I don't really have a formal recipe for it (I've done it a little different each time). I do have one little issue with it that I'd like to get some help on though.

I'll see if I can clean it up a bit and present it.

*VaporTrail's Taco-Crescent Casserole*

~2 lbs Ground Beef (leaner is better)
~1 cup Colby + Jack cheese (shredded)
~1 cup Cheddar cheese (shredded)
2 envelopes of Taco Seasoning (I've used the McCormick brand)
1 Medium onion chopped or diced. (I tend to use Vidalia)
1 or 2 cans of Crescent rolls (depending on size of pan you're gonna use).

Brown ground beef. Drain well
Prepare taco mix as directed on package.
In a 8x8 or 13x9 baking pan/pyrex dish combine taco meat, onion and cheese. (top with a little extra cheese if desired) 
Cover with Crescent roll triangles and seal seams. 

Bake in a 350*F oven for about 30 minutes or until the dough is done (it turns about the same color as your crescents usually do).

-----------------

The issue I generally have with this is that I seem to get a LOT of grease even from lean ground beef. Most of it seems to come from the cheeses during baking, as I've made a point of draining the meat as well as possible. It generally isn't much of a problem, I usually pull one serving out of a corner, tilt the pan and drain what grease I can into that corner and remove it with paper towels... but I'd rather find out if anyone knows a way to fix this.


----------



## Dina (May 11, 2007)

I love the recipes on here. Thank you all for posting. I fill the dough with apple or pineapple filling with sprinkled powdered sugar.  They're a great dessert or tea time pastry.


----------



## GrannyG (May 12, 2007)

APPLE DUMPLINGS
       1 CAN CRESCENT ROLLS

       2 GRANNY SMITH APPLES
         Quarter apples and microwave them for at
         least two minutes
      WRAP APPLES IN CRESCENT ROLLS
      pUT IN BAKING DISH

      MIX TOGETHER 1 1/2 CUPS SUGAR
                   1 STICK OF BUTTER, MELTED
                   2 TABLESPOONS CORNSTARCH
      MIX AND SPREAD ON TOP OF APPLES
      POUR ONE 12 OUNCE CAN OF MOUNTAIN DEW ON TOP.
      BAKE 45 MINUTES IN 350 DEGREE OVEN.
      THESE ARE WONDERFUL, BEAUTIFULLY BROWN
      WITH A  WONDERFUL THICK SAUCE WHEN DONE
      YOU CAN USE PART BROWN SUGAR AND WHITE    
      SUGAR IF YOU WISH, AND ADD SOME CINNAMON 
      TO ENHANCE THE FLAVOR INSTEAD OF ALL   
      WHITE SUGAR.
      I use 1 cup brown sugar and 1/2 cup white sugar
      and add cinnamon to taste.
       I do not microwave the apples, as they cook
      while they are baking.
      When you wrap the cresent roll dough around the
      apples, keep the side with the most dough "up"
      in your baking dish. I use a 9 x 13 glass dish
      sprayed with Pam.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 12, 2007)

GrannyG said:
			
		

> APPLE DUMPLINGS
> 1 CAN CRESCENT ROLLS
> 
> 2 GRANNY SMITH APPLES
> ...



They sound really good, but are you sure about the mountain dew??


----------



## GrannyG (May 12, 2007)

Absolutely....you can also use Sprite or 7-Up but Mt. Dew is best


----------

